# Credenda/Agenda



## Nse007 (Aug 3, 2007)

I, along with most of you on the board believe that Doug Wilson is dangerous theologically, but what about his pratical writings for the home and relationships? I think many of these are quiet good. I'm thinking about getting Doug Wilson's magazine, Credenda Agenda mainly for the femina section for my wife (we are newly weds). What do you say?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2007)

The older credendas are awesome. My only problem with the newer ones is that they try to be funny and aren't. But the old stuff, especially the apologetics, is quite good.


----------



## Scott (Aug 3, 2007)

Would it be fair to say the Credenda's family advice is Federal Vision theology applied and worked out in the family context?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> Would it be fair to say the Credenda's family advice is Federal Vision theology applied and worked out in the family context?



I have heard a lot of FV people make the same claims, but I can't see it demonstrated. Perhaps it is on matters of covenant succession, but if we make that claim we run the risk of saying that patriarchy, male headship, children obeying parents, beauty, are all FV ideas.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Aug 3, 2007)

I have all the older issues, and still look forward to receiving the new ones in my mailbox.


----------



## Scott (Aug 3, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I have heard a lot of FV people make the same claims, but I can't see it demonstrated. Perhaps it is on matters of covenant succession, but if we make that claim we run the risk of saying that patriarchy, male headship, children obeying parents, beauty, are all FV ideas.



I was just kidding. From what I have read of his family advice, it seems fairly conservative, practical advice. Of course I have not read everything, and maybe there is some FV in it, but from what I have seen, it is consistent with traditional theology.


----------



## Nse007 (Aug 4, 2007)

Scott said:


> Would it be fair to say the Credenda's family advice is Federal Vision theology applied and worked out in the family context?



That's what I'm afraid of...


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

Nse007 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of...



I find the whole FV thing so elusive. It's like trying to nail Jello to the wall. I'd avoid a publication that may have an FV bent simply because it is bound to be slipped in somewhere along the line.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 4, 2007)

A lot of leaven really makes the bread rise. I am sure you can find other materials on Family from better sources... Just my opinion.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 4, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> A lot of leaven really makes the bread rise. I am sure you can find other materials on Family from better sources... Just my opinion.


Mine too.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 4, 2007)

Used to get it in the mail all of the time.

Still cruise by the web site and read from time to time.

I don't agree with all that is said but have found the articles thought provoking and helpful

Just as I don't nessecarily agree with all that is said here on PB but find it all thought provoking and helpful.

What can I say, I'm a medical laboratory technician, not a theologian.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 4, 2007)

I used to get a kick out of the articles in Credenda Agenda. Always been a fan of Christian satire, and they had lots of humorous and thought-provoking articles. As I continued to read, though, I grew more and more cautious. It seemed to me that Mr. Wilson reveled in pushing the envelope and sometimes seemed to seek to be controversial for controversy's sake. When the whole FV thing blew up, I wasn't really surprised because it fit the profile I had seen in Credenda Agenda - coming up with a new and creative paradigm for the sake of novelty. 

That's not to say that many of the articles - especially in the family forums - weren't genuinely helpful and insightful. But in the end I couldn't justify continuing to subscribe (and thus subsidize) a ministry that had fallen off of the path of orthodoxy into a dangerous and false theology. 

Just my


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2007)

My opinion of _Credenda _is that I reveled (wrongly) in watching Wilson, et al., poke people in the eye all the time. This was not because it is good to poke people in the eye, but because I did not like those being poked. But after I found Wilson still joyfully poking, but this time at people I respected, I had to rethink it.


----------

